# Best patching material for a wood-grain fiberglass door.



## Tamra2hu (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi,
Is anyone able to advise me on what the best patching material would be for a crack in a fiberglass entry door? My client is concerned that a patch may _melt_, as the door is in direct sunlight some of the day.
Thank you!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I would think a color-matched caulk would hold up well if the crack is not too big. You could touch-up/colorize it with some gel stain if needed to match. I would be interested in seeing some pictures. 

Fiberglass doors are troublesome (cannot be sanded, re-staining rarely blends well, stripping is not recommended by most manufactures). 
I always make a disclaimer before working on them, as the results are unpredictable. 

What is the condition of the varnish? Most HO's wait too long to re-varnish, until the Clear is failing. They are difficult to restore.


----------



## Tamra2hu (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi! Thanks for the response. We ended up using Bondo to fill the crack, and we did sand, as, unfortunately, the grain of the wood wasn't pristine, after many years of unprofessional paint/repair jobs. We then used a bit of latex caulk in the thinner cracked areas.

The door does look pretty nice now, but I'm sure the crack is going to reappear.

Speaking of fiberglass doors, do you have experience refinishing them? I've done a few over the years, and I've heard/read that priming over the currently faded stain, then re-staining, produces a good result. I'm not crazy about stripping the door...


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

They make a primer that takes stain. I dont know about its bonding properties, so you might need a bond coat first. You can make anything look stained with this stuff.


----------

